# Help, my Lopi gas stove wont turn on ?



## maggy (Dec 13, 2010)

We have a Lopi Berkshire gas stove that will not turn on. The pilot light stays lit and you can hear it click when you turn the thermostat up but it does not ignite. My husband has had it apart 3 times and is at his wits end, we think it might be a sticky gas valve but we are not sure. Any suggestions????


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2010)

Was the unit up & running this season, or did you just light the pilot?
Did he put a multimeter - set to millivolts - on the Thermopile (TP) 
connections on the terminal block on the valve?
What readings did he get?
Did the readings change (drop) when the unit was turned on?


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 13, 2010)

Bob, if they hear the valve click, doesnt that mean the TP is doing its thing and that maybe the magnets in the valve may be shot?  At this point in the service call my tech would normally wack the valve (lightly) with a wrench to see if that unsticks it?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Bob, if they hear the valve click, doesnt that mean the TP is doing its thing and that maybe the magnets in the valve may be shot?  At this point in the service call my tech would normally wack the valve (lightly) with a wrench to see if that unsticks it?



That's what I first thought, Franks, but also why I edited my post. 
I'm reluctant to tell the average homeowner to "Whack" things...
& I'd tell em to use the plastic handle end of a screwdriver - less damage!
If they just fired the unit, that nasty spider web might be the issue...


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 13, 2010)

Did I say wrench?  I meant to say plastic end of a screwdriver handle!  Dont know if the OP is still checking out this thread, but maybe a service call from a tech would be in order


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 13, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Bob, if they hear the valve click, doesnt that mean the TP is doing its thing and that maybe the magnets in the valve may be shot?  At this point in the service call my tech would normally wack the valve (lightly) with a wrench to see if that unsticks it?



maybe they mean the t-stat makes a click>?

op, does the on off switch work?
is the valve in the on position/(easiest solutions first..)

if the op can use tech data...
http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html


----------



## Fireplacetips (Dec 14, 2010)

IGNORE


----------



## Fireplacetips (Dec 14, 2010)

I generally find it easiest to make sure all the bases have been covered. You may want to check out the following article. http://fireplacerepairtips.com/2010...-maintenance--millivolt-gas-valve-system.aspx

1. Is the knob turned from pilot to on (you never know)
2. Take a small wire touch one end to the TH on the valve and the other to the THTP, does it turn on?
3. Do you have a multimeter? If so touch one probe to TP and the other to THTP and tell me the reading.

By All means contact an NFI certified professional in your area (http://www.nficertified.org)

Fireplace Repair Tips
http://www.fireplacerepairtips.com


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 14, 2010)

My first guess is the valve knob is still in the pilot position. Need to turn it to ON

We get at least a couple of these a year. We try to help on the phone but some people cannot get past thinking they didn't mess it up at all. Then they get charged our min service fee to turn the knob to the ON position. Tech prob cleans their glass also, to make it a little more worthwhile.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 14, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> My first guess is the valve knob is still in the pilot position. Need to turn it to ON
> 
> We get at least a couple of these a year. We try to help on the phone but some people cannot get past thinking they didn't mess it up at all. Then they get charged our min service fee to turn the knob to the ON position. Tech prob cleans their glass also, to make it a little more worthwhile.



lol, i also get lots of calls solved by asking questions like "is the unit plugged in?" etc


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 14, 2010)

Yup, or my guy shows up at the little old ladies house who swore to me her batteries in the hand held and rec box were brand new, only to check them and they are still that off brand battery that ships with the remote.  Its tough charging her $100 for swapping batteries.  I swear being nice is gonna break me.


----------



## maggy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Franks, that is so funny you mentioned whacking it, because thats exactly what my husband did (quite a few times, and not with the plastic part) which did make it work a few times but then even whacking it wouldn't make it come on anymore  He finally broke down and let me call a repairman and the problem was the millivolt generator it was only reading 300 millivolts and should be at 350-400, which I'm sure you guys know that's what opens up the gas valve. So our problem is fixed and just in time as temps here in PA have been below zero with highs around 14 degrees. I want to thank you all for your help it's nice to have a site with so many knowledgeable people. Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas *


----------

